# I Sort Of Doodled My CV



## LadyF (Aug 2, 2017)

And I am happy!
It's compact and effective!


----------



## andrewclunn (Aug 2, 2017)

The white on pink is a little hard to read.  Maybe give the letters an outline color for contrast?


----------



## sas (Aug 4, 2017)

Your heading, Experience, isn't experience. I'd suggest that list should be Skills, and your Skills list should be Abilities. In fact, the CV is lacking in Experience. Delete Wonderful Virtues. It says nothing, and put Experience list there. You do not need the word "of" before your name. If you are looking for serious work, it is too cutesy. If you cannot showcase yourself at a very professional level, no one will hire you to showcase them. I have much experience in reviewing CVs. This would not make my keep pile.


----------

